# One for the pistol fans!



## wombat (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been wanting to make a pistol grip catty for awhile, finally got around to it. To be honest if I had known it was going to work as well as it does, I would have made the grips replaceable or at least put something a bit nicer on. 

A split frame ( no weak cross grain )of spotted gum with meranti grips and some aluminium pins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh Yeah, that looks comfortable to hold.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice...Real nice.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Now that is a cool step up in sling shots! Being able to grip it like that should make for deadly accuracy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

